# Paint Creek Lake?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be camping at Paint Creek over the 4th of July weekend. What is the condition of the lake? A few months back people were talking about how it was VERY high, and we have received a lot more rain. Also, any tips on finding bass on the lake? Lure selection? I will also be doing some carpin, anyone else going to be at the lake over the 4th?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Paint creek lake as of today is 8ft above summer pool and rising..They have the outflow shut down to preven further problems downstream...If somehow we dont get much more rain between now and the 4th of july weekend it could be ok as they can drop the lake fast sometimes 3ft in 24hrs..However we all know the rain is never going to stop!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the fast reply! I guess that I should call the park and find out if my campsite is under water! Reserved one on the water to do some carpin from camp.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The lake is now 11ft above summer pool, however they have started dumping thru the dam which will start to bring the level down....Rain please stay away!


----------

